# Logan 9x18 lathe $1100



## DavidR8 (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks like a decent small lathe.








						LOGAN Metal Lathe "Sold"
					

This a LOGAN model 400, 9x18 metal lathe that is in very good condition and includes the following: change gears, BUCK 3 jaw chuck, VICTOR 3 jaw chuck, Accusize 0XA wedge style tool post with holders, live center, 1/2 Jacobs chuck, new belts and tools shown. Also included is the operators...




					www.usedvictoria.com


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 2, 2020)

2 chucks, change gear set, motor and pulley look like they've been replaced, looks painted.  Nice for the price.


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 2, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> 2 chucks, change gear set, motor and pulley look like they've been replaced, looks painted. Nice for the price.



If I didn’t already have a similar sized lathe I’d scoop it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 2, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> 2 chucks, change gear set, motor and pulley look like they've been replaced, looks painted. Nice for the price.



If I didn’t already have a similar sized lathe I’d scoop it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 2, 2020)

for posterity.


----------



## toolfan (Aug 3, 2020)

I thought that it looked like a pretty nice machine too.  I am on my way to pick it up


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 3, 2020)

toolfan said:


> I thought that it looked like a pretty nice machine too.  I am on my way to pick it up


Awesome! 
Another Victoria resident too, now there are three of us here.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 3, 2020)

We're gonna need some pics tool fan.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 3, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Awesome!
> Another Victoria resident too, now there are three of us here.




And another Logan owner!


----------



## toolfan (Aug 4, 2020)

Janderso said:


> We're gonna need some pics tool fan.


The lathe is pristine!  Included lots of tooling, milling attachment and vise, two 3 jaw chucks, drill chuck, live center and more.  Sorry for the gloat


----------



## toolfan (Aug 4, 2020)

Here's some pics


----------



## francist (Aug 4, 2020)

Very nice! 

-frank


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 4, 2020)

Gloats are totally allowed, you did well there!


----------



## frankonthetis (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice find.  Looks like you will avoid doing the kinds of re-builds we come to expect from you!
Frank


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 4, 2020)

It looks better than it did in the CL listing, and at that price you did great.  Now it just needs grease, oil and chips
all over it...


----------



## hman (Aug 6, 2020)

toolfan said:


> The lathe is pristine!  Included lots of tooling, milling attachment and vise, two 3 jaw chucks, drill chuck, live center and more.  Sorry for the gloat


Your gloat is totally justified!  The pictures look great - the lathe even seems to include the (rare nowadays) "dauber" on the tailstock!
Suckage is indicated.


----------



## riversidedan (Jul 6, 2022)

might be selling my 400  in the south seattle area..........PM for info


----------



## wachuko (Jul 6, 2022)

toolfan said:


> Here's some pics


What a beauty…. That is what I wished I could find locally…

But I am okay… I don’t need another lathe… but man! what a beautiful lathe.  And looks to be pristine… and all the extra accessories and…

You did well!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## wachuko (Jul 6, 2022)

Oh... finally found it...  Here you go.  You have earned it...


----------

